# NCE PH10 Normal/Loop switch



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

What is the function of the "Normal/Loop" toggle switch on the PB110A? I don't see it in the literature. 

Also, the little wall wort that plugs into the CS02 Command Station. Is that used for anything other than the program track? Do I need that plugged in for normal operations?


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's what a google search turned up for me. 

LOOP/NORMAL SWITCH
In the “NORMAL” position, the power station is intended for use with normal trackage not
reverse loops. If a short circuit is detected, the power station will simply shut down for about 2-3
seconds and will then automatically reset. In the “LOOP” position, the power station should be
wired to a reverse loop power district. The power station will then sense an impending short
circuit as metal wheels arrive at or depart from the reverse loop. The power station will then
automatically reverse track polarity and the train proceeds without hesitation. To use the PB110A as a reverse loop controller it is necessary that the power booster connected to the
mainline be of 10 Amps or more. Otherwise the mainline booster will just shutdown when the
locomotive crosses the gaps into the 10 Amp powered reverse loop. YOU NEED TWO
BOOSTERS TO MAKE USE OF THE AUTOMATIC REVERSE LOOP FEATURE. Any
PB110A used in “loop” mode must be supplied from a separate transformer. Do not connect the
chassis ground of any PB110A used in “loop” mode, the booster must remain “floating” for the
auto-reverse feature to work correctly.


As for the power from the small wall wort, no clue there, I have mine plugged in.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's the pdf from NCE DCC page 5 talks about the normal/loop switch

https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/200406295/PB-110.pdf?mobile_site=true


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you. That is different from the manual I have. I did buy mine used so, who knows if it originally came with it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good rule of thumb, always look for latest manuals in electronic form on the manufacturers web site. Printed stuff is often obsolete soon after it is printed.


Funny though, the normal/loop switch has been there for years, well over 10.



Greg


----------

